# Gift ideas for Phil



## CeeCee (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/leonoraepstein/stylish-products-for-pizza-lovers?sub=3053949_2547267

i think he would look great in #2.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

That is so cool! And that way no one could see when I drop pepperoni slices on myself!

I'd also like the Pizza Ninja jammies. 

Excellent find - thank you.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the pizza sweater. Only trouble is, every dog in the neighborhood would be chasing me down the street.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I like the pizza sweater. Only trouble is, every dog in the neighborhood would be chasing me down the street.



LOL!  Oh I can see it Pappy!!Oh whoops, I didn't see that was a leperd!! I can't even speel it, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh those were awesome, LOL!  The thick crust necklace, omg, and the pizza bag!  I have to make sure my sis see's this one CeeCee, what a total hoot!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

The next time I apply at Pizza Hut, I will! Or maybe I'll wear this one ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

"It Had to be You" :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

moist unmentionables??:lofl:I don't even know where I read that, I'm fallin behind herenthego:


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 4, 2014)

Keep up; more coffee; keep up......see what I mean!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

see we get one of those setups where you have like 5 monitors goin on so you can be in 5 threads at the same time!  Then figure out how to get paid for doin it, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

All that activity keeps you young.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here Pizza Slut, you need a rig!  I'll take the "all meaty" special!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks - I _needed_ a set of wheels!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5592
> 
> Thanks - I _needed_ a set of wheels!



you bet!  And yep, it runs on pizza!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

All those things are great but nothing beats just a good ol' slice or two . . .


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

That Guy said:


> All those things are great but nothing beats just a good ol' slice or two . . .



ditto, I love pizza pie!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guess what I'm having tonight for a treat to celebrate my "almost sure I got the job"?? PIZZA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Since we're talking gifts, how about a new roomie...no fights over the pepperoni here.



As much as I love pizza, I have to say that his diet is too extreme. It's physiologically possible to survive eating only pizza, he being proof of that, but there's no balance, and I fear he's going to be paying a harsh price some day because of it.

Besides, if I had it every day it wouldn't _be_ special anymore - that applies to most wonderful things in the world.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, I'm not all that awake, but we know I lean heavy towards naivety  That guy is not for real is he?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That guy is not for real is he?



Why, yes I am.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2014)

You talked me into it. Ordering Pizza Hut delivery tonight.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Why, yes I am.



not you silly critter, I mean the video guy above, lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2014)

Video guy? WHAT video guy? There's no video guy here.

I think you're overdosing on aspirin ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pappy said:


> You talked me into it. Ordering Pizza Hut delivery tonight.



yummers, sounds good Pappy!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Video guy? WHAT video guy? There's no video guy here.
> 
> I think you're overdosing on aspirin ...



Yes, and I suppose you are a "fragment" of my warped imagination:tapfoot:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, and I suppose you are a "fragment" of my warped imagination:tapfoot:



You can't prove that I exist in the REAL world, now can you ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You can't prove that I exist in the REAL world, now can you ...



No, but I do know you exist on film


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2014)

yes, he is up De' perverbial Nial fer sher!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL!

Hey, you're doing racial profiling on me just because I'm Italian!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey, you're doing racial profiling on me just because I'm Italian!
> 
> View attachment 5704



Ok, please pass the clean undies, thank you


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2014)

We _really _have to come up with a solution for your problem ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2014)

Bicycle Pizza Cutter....


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh, neat, that's just what I DO need! Thanks, Sea!


----------

